# Rapido - Mercedes 997m



## stubear (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi folks - I have a 2007 997m with a 12v pcb I need to get tested - the fridge led on the board isnt lighting up as no power is getting to it - the fridge pcb itself is ok - does anyone know where I can get it tested as the fridge isnt working on gas - no spark and the igniter is ok - a diagram would be good but cant locate one - really struggling for help on this please - cheers


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you have a manual? Does the van have a CBE or Schreiber control panel?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

It sounds to me as if a fuse has blown somewhere, so no power is getting to the fridge via the 12V supply.
Does it get cold on 240V?
Would you consider lighting the gas with a match/taper? This would probably require you taking a grill off from the outside and accessing the pilot jet. For my fridge, I would need someone inside depressing the gas control knob.

It would help folk if you could state the make and type of fridge.
Also, changing your thread title to include the word "fridge" would attract the notice of the experts on here.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, there's a firm I use called qer in Workington. Give them a call, I'm sure they will be able to sort if.


----------



## stubear (Feb 26, 2010)

its a schreiber and I have a manual but it doesnt show a diagram of the 12v pcb - thanks


----------



## stubear (Feb 26, 2010)

its currently with them but they have had it for about 4 weeks and are saying they havent found a diagram for it as yet so its a question of how long shall I leave it with them before trying someone else but thanks for reply


----------



## stubear (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks Gordon - the dometic RM7655L fridge/freezer works on 12v when engine running but wont light on gas - there is no clicking sound at the igniter and no gas at that point - it gets cold and seems fine on mains


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

stubear said:


> its currently with them but they have had it for about 4 weeks and are saying they havent found a diagram for it as yet so its a question of how long shall I leave it with them before trying someone else but thanks for reply


I would take it back now as they are obviously incompetent to do the job.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This any good.

cabby

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/714714/Dometic-Type-C40-Rm-7655-L.html?page=27#manual


----------



## stubear (Feb 26, 2010)

Many thanks for info - I actually have this diagram in the fridge manual but it doesnt cover whats happening at the main 12v circuit board - cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I may be miles away from the problem, but as you say it works on 12v with engine running and on 230v hook up, but not on gas, as I am a little rusty on these subjects now, do they still have thermo couplings that cut off the flow of gas and then maybe the 12v infighter as well.
Or even if the 12 v feed is not there maybe the gas will not flow. I take it you have checked all the gas taps.Yes of course you have.
What make you think it is that PCB that has a fault.Have you tried running an independent 12v supply to the fridge to the connector.


cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The man you need to talk to is Malcolm Rock - if he's still working.
He's a genius on Dometic problems and does all the fridge work for Rapido in Wokingham so knows them intimately too.
He's based in Northampton and operates on a mobile basis - very nice chap too.
Last number I had for him was 07973440235


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The description of the fault i.e The igniter is not clicking and no gas at that point. I am unsure of what point is refereed to but assume the gas jet i.e the gas valve is not opening.
My first point of interest would be the Burner Control Device [ignition device] which controls both of those functions. The Power Module would be my second. In any event I would have thought that a competent mobile engineer could diagnose it. What would a circuit drawing of the power module tell you unless you intended fault finding on it to component level?


----------

